# How to...frame a solid wood box lid



## cncworks (Nov 8, 2009)

Below is an example. I know how theoretically how to do it by just measuring and cutting for each side, but it seems loaded with opportunity to make mistakes and picky work at best. Looking for a method that is less workmanship of risk, more dependable and faster. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Donn


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Boxguy and several others would know a lot better than I, but I am not sure there is a better way. I am not overly experienced at boxes, but that's how I would do it.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

When I did the top to my clock (see my project), I did the reverse. I made the frame first, and then using a hand plane, shooting board and paper shims. I shaved the insert to fit the frame. If you want the detailed proceedure, just request it here, and I will post what I did tonight.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

One way is to do all your cutting on a sled with each measurement stop blocked. It's faster and accurate once you have your blocks in place.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The only trick I know is to not try to cut the four sides precisely correct the first time. Err on the long side, and sneak up on the exact fit.


----------



## cncworks (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, thanks, y'all. I was hoping for a magic trick and find out that persistence and practice may be the only trick there is.

Donn
theoregonartisan.com


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

it seems to me, and I mean no disrespect here, that some of you are probably over thinking the task at hand, its really one of those things where ,once you get it, you slap your fore head and say "duh"

take a look at my project here on LJ, or any of my boxes on my website, look at the inside and outside views of the lid. If you still dont get it, I would be happy to lay it out step by step,
regards
Randy


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Randy: That's a gorgeous box. But it's also very different in style from what Donn is asking about. Unless I'm totally missing your meaning, your technique would be irrelevant if one wanted their box lid to have, say, a 2" wide border around a small center panel.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

yes, the style is different, but the technique is the same, unless I am really missing something here, Charlie, you are forcing me to get my ass out of bed, make some coffee and get out to the shop and make a box with an overlay lid..LOL
nice boxes by the way, you do the lid locators same way I do, less material and less obtrusive


----------



## cncworks (Nov 8, 2009)

Charlie, Randy…beautiful boxes. And a nice web site, Randy, I might perform some sincerest form of flattery on some of it.

Randy, you've set up the tease, but I couldn't get any views that made it obvious to me how to frame a panel, so any further clarification would be great.

I guess I am highjacking my own thread and I probably shouldn't ask, but hearing the hinging woes makes me wonder about the insert hinges. I tried them once, but I thought they looked a little cheesey, but then I see them on $300-$400 boxes on Etsy.

Donn
TheOregonArtisan.com


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Randy, is that a floating panel? If so, I see what you're getting at. If not, I need more coffee too.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

@Charlie,
yes, pretty close, although its not a true "floating" panel as the banding locks it in place somewhat.

for reasons I wont go into here, I am precluding myself from any further posts here.


----------

